# My 2 unexpected litters



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Hermione had 9 and Luna had 3, all babies are doing great so far, they are now 8 and 9 days old


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

cute babies 8D


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Are those pigmented ones argente ? I saw a bunch in person for the first time but many were this shade.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I believe they are argente, although it's difficult to tell when you can't see the skin.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Both buck and doe are siamese 

Few more pics, interested to see what people think of these little ones 



















They are in the same litter


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are gorgeous! My fave age is when they are fuzzies and look like sleeping mice all day! Even better when their eyes open and you can see what colour their eyes are


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

They have started to wander off and all you see are mummy or aunty grab one by the tail and drag them back into the nest, we have named one P-off as it can often be found at the other end of the cage and mummy has to scruff and drag back :lol:


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

awww they are sooo cute :love


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Are you adopting any out? I would be interested if they haven't been reserved yet.

~Trixie


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Adorable! I can't wait to see them with their eyes open!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Trixie's Mice said:


> Are you adopting any out? I would be interested if they haven't been reserved yet.
> 
> ~Trixie


I will be looking for homes for some of the babies


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are gorgeous


----------

